# Some random pics...



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2014)

Enjoy!

*Sphodropoda quinquedens - cleaning time*












*Cilnia humeralis (Wide Armed Mantis) adult female*











*Pseudoharpax virescens (Gambian Spotted-Eye Flower Mantis) adult male*











*Pseudoharpax virescens (Gambian Spotted-Eye Flower Mantis) couple*






*Fresh hacthed Taumantis sigiana*






*Taumantis sigiana L2 nymph*


----------



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2014)

*Hymenopus coronatus (Malaysian Orchid Mantis) adult male*






*Boxer vs Orchid (fresh hatched nymphs)*






*Ephestiasula pictipes (Purple Boxer Mantis) sub-adult females*






*Ephestiasula pictipes (Purple Boxer Mantis) mating*


----------



## GhostYeahX (Mar 2, 2014)

gorgeous photos!


----------



## Nick Barta (Mar 2, 2014)

Precarious, you inspire by your pictures. Keep it up!

Nick Barta


----------



## Aryia (Mar 2, 2014)

Great job! love the purple in the SQ hehe


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Pft, I lost it on that last photo. Somebody was clearly feeling left out.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 2, 2014)

How do the last boxer mate lol


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Mar 2, 2014)

wow your ephestiasula pictipes are really purple.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2014)

GhostYeahX said:


> gorgeous photos!





Nick Barta said:


> Precarious, you inspire by your pictures. Keep it up!





Aryia said:


> Great job! love the purple in the SQ hehe


Thanks!



AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> wow your ephestiasula pictipes are really purple.


They're all different colors but there have been a lot of purple this generation.



Krissim Klaw said:


> Pft, I lost it on that last photo. Somebody was clearly feeling left out.





Shadow said:


> How do the last boxer mate lol


The boxers are pretty funny. Here are a couple more of their antics...

*The Most Popular Girl at Prom*






That looks exhausting!

Anyone want to take a break?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you keep them all in one tsnk


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 2, 2014)

I officallly need to get that species. All I can say is it is good to be queen. Now if she can only train them to take out the trash.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 2, 2014)

Shadow said:


> Do you keep them all in one tsnk


The Boxers? Sometimes. If I have more than a handful I'll put them all in a net cage together. I think that's when this pile up occurred. But even if I only have a few kept separate I'll put a couple males with a female and they both jump on.


----------



## jsorigami (Mar 2, 2014)

Really jealous of your amazing collection and photos. Keep up the good work - I mean it, your photos inspire me!


----------



## Vlodek (Mar 2, 2014)

Those are really amazing pictures. Especially the boxer mantids


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 3, 2014)

gorgeous photos ! Purple are very funny sp .only but L 1 are so tiny ,it is hard for me to take care . btw, please expect ur package :shifty:  they are about to go next weekend .


----------



## Aryia (Mar 3, 2014)

lol.. All I can think when I'm looking at that picture where she has one raptorial raised is "SAVVVEEE MEEEE IM DROWNING IN GUYS!"

So jealous.. I'm starring at my SQ nymphs hoping the awkwardness will make them grow faster! ha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2014)

haha, good one, I think you may have to let us know if starring works!


----------



## leviatan (Mar 4, 2014)

What a gang bang you have there with the boxers! haha


----------



## Precarious (Mar 4, 2014)

jsorigami said:


> Really jealous of your amazing collection and photos. Keep up the good work - I mean it, your photos inspire me!





Vlodek said:


> Those are really amazing pictures. Especially the boxer mantids





leviatan said:


> What a gang bang you have there with the boxers! haha





blackmerlin said:


> gorgeous photos ! Purple are very funny sp .only but L 1 are so tiny ,it is hard for me to take care .


Thanks everyone! I wish I still had the boxers but they only seem to last a few generations in culture. Maybe it's just me but the ooths stopped hatching.



Aryia said:


> So jealous.. I'm starring at my SQ nymphs hoping the awkwardness will make them grow faster! ha


Soon enough you'll have lots of colors. They're all generally pretty dark at L2 but L3-L4 is when the fun starts.

*Minty Sphodropoda quinquedens adult female*


----------



## Digger (Mar 4, 2014)

That's it. I've just thrown my Canon 50D and $3,000 worth of lenses into the trash can. I'll never hope to match the genius of Henry. This is just too friggin amazing.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 4, 2014)

Digger said:


> That's it. I've just thrown my Canon 50D and $3,000 worth of lenses into the trash can. I'll never hope to match the genius of Henry. This is just too friggin amazing.


What's your address and what day is trash pick up? :tt1: 

You're funny. Actually I just watched a series of tutorials on the features in Adobe Camera RAW and it bumped up my skills for sure. I processed those first 6 and the 3-man boxer photos right after, then did the minty SQ today. Camera RAW is a very capable application. I do the major work in there now, then jump into Photoshop to put the cherry on top.

I swear that minty SQ photo looks 3D.  Or maybe I accidentally doubled up on my meds. :stuart:


----------



## TheBeesKnees (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, those macro shots are amazing o_____o it's so splendid that you captured so many of the tiny details that even our own eyes can't see by themselves. And the crisp quality is amazing!
Beautiful photos of beautiful mantids!


----------



## sally (Mar 9, 2014)

So incredible!!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2014)

TheBeesKnees said:


> Man, those macro shots are amazing o_____o it's so splendid that you captured so many of the tiny details that even our own eyes can't see by themselves. And the crisp quality is amazing!
> 
> Beautiful photos of beautiful mantids!





sally said:


> So incredible!!


Thanks!

Have another...

*Adult female Sphodromantis viridis*


----------

